# Newport, TN - Jamie,Young, F, PTS 7-30



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

jamie
Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Age: Young adult
Gender: Female
Size: Large,
Shelter Information:
Newport Animal Shelter
420 Humane Way
Newport, TN
Shelter dog ID: Jamie
Contacts:
Phone: 423-623-1010
Name: Dr. Carol Hood
email: [email protected]
About jamie: Jamie came to our shelter as a stray on April 21st. She is very friendly and eager to please. 

http://dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1246769598543


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I live an hour from this shelter and have pulled dogs from here in the past. I am willing to help with pull and transport for reputable rescue.


----------

